# homemade GA acid



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

hello...  this time I will ask question how to make homeade GA acid...

I can't spell and google cant figure what I am tryin' to spell lol... anyway..

if any of yall know how to make homemade GA acid... I would love to know how.... 

and how to apply on the female plant to produce male pollens..


thanks....  personally I think this website contains best growers in the world

I would love to be one of the best growers....(people thinks I am anyway)


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

Search for "Gibberellic Acid" on eBay, lots of the stores sell it fairly cheap.  I think it would be a fairly involved job to extract and distill it, probably much more cost effective to just buy some.  It's not illegal, it has lots of horticultural uses and is widely available.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 16, 2008)

i think its gibberallic acid, papa.
you can get it at southern states and other agricultural/farm type places


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i think its gibberallic acid, papa.
> you can get it at southern states and other agricultural/farm type places


 
yes... that's where I lives... and my mama does have grape vineyard...

she just point at these  said "you can get gibberallic acid from these pits"

I said  aww that sweet... and I'm gonna mow her yard and collect these pits...


anyone know how to process it?  we grows herbals as fennels, basils, parsley, all of it..  she plan to go get more of herbals by cutting it at the moutain in nc.. and bring me the clones and grow it..:hubba:  she would like for me to learn how to process some GA... so any idea??


----------



## ishnish (Oct 16, 2008)

i have no clue bout this acid stuff, but if your trying to hermie your females to get feminized seeds without environmentaly shocking the girls...  i've read somewhere in a good book that a couple asprins dissolved in a galon of water will do the trick, but, i have yet to try that.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

that's swell!!  asprin...I would do that... more safer.. but mama told me I just have cut the pits of grapes in halves and put in the water sprayer.. let it sit for few days. I would have more than 3% of GA3.. and spray on every branches.... I would add asprin too...you said you read the good book .... and said asprin would do the trick.. is that okay to mix asprin/GA3 in water sprayer?    so far I've asked young ladies if they have birth control pills.. they walked away from me LMAO....


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that's swell!! so far I've asked young ladies if they have birth control pills.. they walked away from me LMAO....



Papa! you better quit messin' 'round with the young ladies! "they might tries to get you putted in jails"


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Papa! you better quit messin' 'round with the young ladies! "they might tries to get you putted in jails"


 
I'm not messing or doing anything with these ladies.. hope I clear that up..

I was just asking if they have any..  I think its too personal for the ladies..


----------

